# Juicy Jade. :D Thank you Mimi!!!



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jade got a super nice outfit today from her buddy, Mimi! She is very proud of her Juicy Tank. It is just the cutest little thing. She looks so juicy in it too. :lol:

Thank you so much Mimi!  You were so kind to think of us, and share your fabulous Juicy taste. :daisy: We send big hugs and kisses your way. Tell your Mommy thank you too.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

wooooooo watch out boys, Jades going couture!!!
What a cutie!! really suits her


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Woo wooo..... A juicy little girl for sure. Teresa, she's just cute as a button!

Lori


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Awww she looks so sweet  That colour really suits her!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Aw, how sweet. Juicy Jade. I love it. She looks so sweet in that. Mimi is a good juicy friend to send her that. I love seeing Jade in anything that fits her. What an angel. Great pictures T.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

She is a knock out!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Jazzy Juicy Jade!!!!
How sweet, nice friend Mimi..............


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

She's so cute!!! Mimi's such a good sharer


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Jade has her own Signature Look! How sweet of Mimi to share :love5:


----------



## Yatak (May 11, 2009)

Trendy gal!!!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Aww, she looks fantastic! That looks like it was made for her!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

awww I am glad it fit her. Mimi is always XS in Juicy Couture, but for some reason these tanks were made really small. It wasn't long enough on Mimi and it was pretty tight. I think Jade is one of the few puppies that could actually fit into it. Jade definitely looks good in Juicy and hot pink =p.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks ladies!!! Mimi and her Mommy was so nice to think of Jade.  We just LOVE the tank!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> awww I am glad it fit her. Mimi is always XS in Juicy Couture, but for some reason these tanks were made really small. It wasn't long enough on Mimi and it was pretty tight. I think Jade is one of the few puppies that could actually fit into it. Jade definitely looks good in Juicy and hot pink =p.


Thank you so much! It fits her fine.  It is very teeny for sure. Maybe they got the wrong sizes on it? It is even smaller than an XXS. More like an XXXS. I get very excited when something actually fits Jade.  

Your Mimi looks about my Lexie's size.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

such a cute juicy baby i love it sooo cute


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

TLI said:


> Thank you so much! It fits her fine.  It is very teeny for sure. Maybe they got the wrong sizes on it? It is even smaller than an XXS. More like an XXXS. I get very excited when something actually fits Jade.
> 
> Your Mimi looks about my Lexie's size.


Hmmm I dont think they got the wrong size because XS is their smallest size lol. I just remembered your post about having a hard time finding clothes that fit Jade and after seeing how small this tank top was I knew it would fit her. I think Mimi is around Lexie's size so there was no way it would fit her lol. Anyways I am glad you and Jade like it ^^.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Mandy. 



Waiushaoting said:


> Hmmm I dont think they got the wrong size because XS is their smallest size lol. I just remembered your post about having a hard time finding clothes that fit Jade and after seeing how small this tank top was I knew it would fit her. I think Mimi is around Lexie's size so there was no way it would fit her lol. Anyways I am glad you and Jade like it ^^.


Ah, okay. Who knows then, huh? I have never bought Juicy, so I'm not sure how their sizes run. I haven't bought Jade any clothes yet. We have so many here and since the XXS's we have still don't fit her, I figured it would be pointless. :lol: She should grow into some things eventually, I hope anyway. She's almost 6 months old, so I know she won't grow much more, but I still like to think she will. :wink: Her size now is just way to teeny for an adult pup. She has so many restrictions being this size. I know it bothers her that the other pups get free run of the house, and she is still gated to the back of my house. We stay back here with her most of the time, but she wants in on the action in there. But letting her in there would be like a mouse running around, so it wouldn't be very safe. 

Again, we thank you very much. It was very kind of you to send us the tank. I get so excited with surprises. I always just watch my mailbox when I know something is coming. It was definitely a happy surprise, and we love it!

Kisses & hugs to you guys. :daisy:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

(deleted)


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

What a cute Juicy baby!!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Jade looks so good in her juicy tank!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh how cute! We have another Juicy girl! She looks so cute in her new tank top I just love that line of clothing for the little ones.....Lulubelle and Dazy say they want to go shopping!!! LOL


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Very stylish and it fits her so perfectly!!
Lovely chi!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

very cute JADE!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww she looks so cute!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all so much! Mimi was so kind to think of us.


----------

